# Sumo wrestler Takanoyama warned for injecting himself with insulin



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

The Japan Sumo Association on Nov. 8 reported the results of its investigation sparked by a magazine report that Czech-born wrester Takanoyama received an insulin injection, stating that Takanoyama injected the drug himself and has been issued a warning.

JSA public relations director Nishonoseki (former sekiwake-ranked wrestler Kongo), said that Takanoyama had admitted he injected himself with insulin that had been prescribed to sumo elder Naruto, the former Yokozuna Takanosato who recently died of respiratory failure.

http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/sports/news/20111109p2a00m0na016000c.html


----------



## Copepod (Nov 9, 2011)

To explain a bit in case of confusion - there's a big difference between using a drug because you need it to treat a medical condition (Theraputic Use Exemption - TUE) and taking the same drug for unfair advantage - see http://www.patient.co.uk/doctor/Drugs-and-Sport.htm for more information or consult your sport's regulatory body.


----------

